
WhatsApp Encryption: A Good Start, but Far from a Security Panacea - Jerry2
https://threatpost.com/whatsapp-encryption-a-good-start-but-far-from-a-security-cure-all/117230/
======
xiaopingguo
If anything, the FBI's recent success in cracking the iphone without even
Apple's help should tell us that this is merely more security mummery. A
mummer's farce if you will. Real security is more in line with Stallman's
position of not using cellphones at all except maybe to fake normality.

